# [SOLVED] car alarm model #rsa0591



## zister (Oct 14, 2011)

I have an rsa 0591 car alarm with remotestart installed in a 1990 S15 Jimmy, my question is I want install the optional dedicated passenger door unlock feature.Exactly where in the door lock/unlock circuit in my vehicle does the blue wire from the 6 pin harness am i supose to connect to, the doors are presently both locking/unlocking & I am shaving the door handles & locks so i want to be able to use this feature so i can only open the drivers door when I disarm the system. If anybody can help would be greatly appreciated THANKS!!!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Re: car alarm model #rsa0591*



zister said:


> I have an rsa 0591 car alarm with remotestart installed in a 1990 S15 Jimmy, my question is I want install the optional dedicated passenger door unlock feature.Exactly where in the door lock/unlock circuit in my vehicle does the blue wire from the 6 pin harness am i supose to connect to, the doors are presently both locking/unlocking & I am shaving the door handles & locks so i want to be able to use this feature so i can only open the drivers door when I disarm the system. If anybody can help would be greatly appreciated THANKS!!!


 you will have to use door isolation, it involves using relays. Here's a link to a helpful site (THE12volt.com) you want what is called "drivers door Isolation".

Blazer door lock isolation? - Page 1


----------

